# JTM45/59 Bassman clone in Etobicoke



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





I have the sister to this amp and it is amazing! The three way switch allows for different levels of negative feedback. Bassman, none, JTM45. Set the switch and either a 12AT7 or 12AX7 in V1 and voila.

I have two amps made by the builder (Brian Luckhurst). The output transformers he uses are awesome. He pulled them from old Electrohome organs. My Princeton clone he built is wonderful too. He uses Derrick Bell cabinets too.

Someone get this amp! It is my favourite off all my amps, with his Princeton my second favourite. I have also owned a few Moratto amps, and these are easily as good.


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

Bump.
Someone buy this amp. Mine is simply awesome!


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

+1 for Brian Luckhurst! I have a 40 watt Princeton Reverb made by him. I didn’t realize the ad was actually Brian’s.


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

DaddyDog said:


> +1 for Brian Luckhurst! I have a 40 watt Princeton Reverb made by him. I didn’t realize the ad was actually Brian’s.


He’s a killer builder! I had a 22 Watt Princeton made by him and I liked it so much, I asked him if he would build me a ‘59 Bassman/JTM45. They are the 2 best amps I own. You should check it out!


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Well @madhermit you talked me into it. I'm picking it up this week.


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

Nice! As I said, it’s my FAVOURITE amp. I love it with a V30.


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

Mikev7305 said:


> Well @madhermit you talked me into it. I'm picking it up this week.


I currently have an Eminence Legend 1258 in it and that works very well too. It helps control the bottom end that can get easily out of control on a JTM/Bassman.

When are you picking it up?


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Thursday afternoon. And funny you said an eminence legend, my plan is to park it on top my homemade cab with an eminence 1518. Might be a bit too bassy but that cab has made every amp I owned sound better


----------

